# 412 lb deer



## MrgreenJeans (Jan 17, 2007)

Someone sent me these pictures and I thought I would share. I don't know the validity of this but is said to have been shot in PA.


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 17, 2007)

Looks like some had fun with photoshop.  This was on here last year wasn't it?

Red


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 17, 2007)

Ol' Red said:


> Looks like some had fun with photoshop.  This was on here last year wasn't it?
> 
> Red



It looks familiar


----------



## CAMO84 (Jan 17, 2007)

Look how long the bow is in the first picture and then how short in the last. Photoshopped


----------



## DYI hunting (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry, but it is Photoshop.  Either that or a picture of that deer I barely missed last year.


----------



## Bell_Man (Jan 17, 2007)

I hope you didnt miss it.Its big as a barn.  Photo shop


----------



## toddboucher (Jan 17, 2007)

anything at 412 I need to see the scale. I hunted PA years ago and a 150lb deer was great,Pa was a place were most hunters shot 1.5 year old deer. Ive read deer size has been better but 412. Not


----------



## gapeach08 (Jan 17, 2007)

DEAR GOD!  THAT IS INSANE!  I WOULD PASS OUT IF I SAW SOMETHING LIKE THAT COMIN MY WAY!  AWESOME - CONGRATS


----------



## BKA (Jan 17, 2007)

It would be a good one next year, I would've let it walk.

That's just the kind of guy I am.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 17, 2007)

Small, young deer like that should be good and tender...


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 17, 2007)

AIN'T BIG E NUFF FOR ME TO SHOOT......SORRY FELLOWS


----------



## COYOTE X (Jan 17, 2007)

The original post stated it was killed on an indian reservation. It was not in Pa. COYOTE X


----------



## jedediah (Jan 17, 2007)

notice how big there hands are on the deers rack, compared to the rest of there bodies


----------



## tail_slider3d (Jan 19, 2007)

Even if it is photoshopped the deer doesnt look to be over 300lbs to me.


----------



## Slipper (Jan 19, 2007)

You sure it wasn't shot in th Natl. forest off Hwy 20 Greenjeans? Actually the pic is real, thats Greenjeans in the middle with the orange hat on.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 22, 2007)

Rack looks different in each pic....Also look at the guys
hands...They get bigger too !!!!!
Photoshop......


----------



## bany (Jan 23, 2007)

looks like a pike co. il. buck with photoshop add ons.


----------



## Jim McRae (Jan 23, 2007)

That pic was up on here either last yr. or the year before and it's from Nebraska. I believe the deer scored in the 150's but I don't know it's real or fake.



Jim M.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks like a deer most hunters see....   Just before the alarm clock goes off.
Either way....   I'd love to have it.


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Feb 2, 2007)

nice deer what kind is that deer


----------



## Buzz (Feb 2, 2007)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/hunting/412deer.asp


----------



## BubbaReb7 (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok yes that may be photshopped, who knows.  But for those of you that dont think deer can get that big you are wrong.  Up in Canada - Alberta, Saskatchewan, etc. the deer do get that big and a rack like that may look small due to the body weight and size of the deer, then when you score it, it is bigger than you think.  Just my two scents from guiding and hunting all over North America.  Check out the new Monster Bucks when it comes out and look at Ned Yost's deer he killed up there with the Realtree guys, it is huge!


----------



## sureshot375 (Feb 3, 2007)

I'll bet money it's from canada.  I killed one that big, if i can figue out how to scan it i'll post a pic.


----------



## sureshot375 (Feb 3, 2007)

This one was 375 field dressed, so he would have been over 400 live


----------



## sureshot375 (Feb 4, 2007)

where was that deer killed?  what did it score?  It looks huge.


----------



## kcausey (Feb 4, 2007)

*...*



sureshot375 said:


> This one was 375 field dressed, so he would have been over 400 live



375 dressed is right about maybe heavier than 500 live.

I believe the heaviest deer on record is a 529lb doe out of main in the 80's.


----------



## t-roy211 (Feb 7, 2007)

I think all these photoshop fans are funny!  If it can be done and made to look that good, lets see somebody do it to a deer pic and show us before and after pics.  I dont know facts, it very well could be fake.  Its just funny how people dont even give it a chance.  Just because you have never heard of a deer that big, doesnt mean theres not one that big.


----------



## polaris30144 (Feb 11, 2007)

It is not unusual to harvest bucks in the 200-275 dressed weight range in the Northern States and Canada. it is a genetic difference primarily. Ask any Biologist and they will tell you body mass is different in colder climates. Having harvested a few large deer and witnessed weigh ins at deer check stations in New England, where most states require you to check every deer harvested, I can tell you it is not uncommon to see a very large Buck reported/checked in. Having said all that, yes someone can easily photoshop pics. I did it with a 200 pound Black Bear, made it look like a Kodiak.


----------



## Son (Feb 11, 2007)

This is big from where I hunt. Actual weight 203 pounds. Miller Co. Ga. We have a few that will weigh more, but only if ya get them before they go on a rut diet.


----------



## 200+ (Mar 11, 2007)

Hevies deer on record in the united states is 516lbs field dressed. shot with a 16 gauge in ohio in the 40's.

 largest deer ever killed in the state of maine feild dressed 378lbs. 17 points, and was killed by a woman in 1963.


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Mar 12, 2007)

*World Record Field Dressed Weights*

Here are the records. I included the Maine record book. They have never had a doe dress over 188 lbs. There have only been a handful of "officially" weighed does that dressed over 200 lb in the world and not a one came from Georgia.
The 355 lb FD buck was tied with a buck from Georgia as the worlds heaviest Whitetail until the new record was established and officially recorded. The Maine record is still 355 Fd as listed.
Thought this was interesting.


http://www.outdoorlife.com/outdoor/photogallery/article/0,20036,1189501_1534065,00.html


MAINE'S RECORD GAME 

Maine has some excellent small and large game hunting. Records are made to be broken, some of these may have already fallen by the trail, or you may be the one to top one of these current or former records. These are by weight but may not be the record antler, skull or score for these species. 

Whitetail Buck (firearms) 
 355 lbs. dressed 
 Horace Hinckley, Augusta 
 1955, Concord 

Whitetail Buck (bow) 
 259 lbs. dressed 
 Darryl Flagg, Jefferson 
 1988, Waldoboro 

Whitetail Doe (firearms) 
 188 lbs. dressed 
 Jason Richardson, Harrison 
 1995, Harrison 

Whitetail Doe (bow) 
 160 lbs. dressed 
 Dean Weeks, St. Albans 
 1990, Corinna 

Whitetail Doe (antlered) 
 210 lbs. (8 points) 
 Jack Cross, Bethel 
 1980, Bethel 

Black Bear (firearms) 
 680 lbs. live weight 
 Richard Moore, Allentown PA 
 1993, Patten 

Black Bear (archery) 
 501 lbs. dressed 
 Pete Shippee, Winthrop 
 1990, Strong 

Black Bear (sow) 
 306 lbs. dressed 
 Richard J. Sprague, Auburn 
 1987, Canton 

Moose 
 1,330 lbs. dressed 
 Willard & Sterling Waterman, New Gloucester 
 1982, Masardis 

Turkey (firearms) 
 24.5 lbs. dressed 
 Charles Plante, Jr. 
 2003, York 




Return to R&E Guide Service


----------



## kcausey (Mar 14, 2007)

I have a picture......"not a certified scale ticket," of two deer my father killed in Pike Co, GA, right outside of Concord, GA, on the Riverbend Ranch, (just a farm), in 1980.  Both were 8 pointers, 210lbs @ 144" b&c and 202lbs @ 133" b&c...........both were field dressed weights.  The 202lb buck was also weighed on the hoof at 278lbs.

I also witnessed a Macon Co buck weigh 321lbs live in 1998.  I guess some of these deer should have been entered in the record book?
KIP


----------



## Rebel 3 (Mar 14, 2007)

I know for fact that a very few deer in GA are killed each year that just top the 300 mark.  I know of one north of Albany that had a live weight of 310 in recent years.


----------



## Robk (Mar 15, 2007)

there are alot of deer that those boys in maine don't bother entering...

I personally shot a doe in 1987 that went 187 dressed..  Never thought about entering it.. only about cubing and freezing it.  There's some bigguns up there for sure.

r


----------



## gonnawin (Mar 19, 2007)

Some of you guys on here just cant take the fact that some of this stuff is real.  "oh that looks like it has been edited"  " oh thats been photoshopped"  i smell jealousy here, i saw that deer on the news after they shot it, and trust me (or not, this post im putting on here might be photoshopped) in the back of that pickup, it was huge, yall just need to get over yourselves


----------



## AthensMarine (Mar 19, 2007)

*OMG!!*



balvarik said:


> This was 328.5lbs dressed out.
> Mike



You're my new hero.  That thing is GIANORMOUS!!!!


----------

